# Moonspots or splashes?



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is a pic of my new little girl that I will be getting soon.... What do you guys think...moonspots or random white splashes?? In addition to her, I am also getting a Caesar's Villa buck - black with chocolate moonspots- ...a great addition to my herd! Can't wait to breed him in the fall to some of my girls!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Moonspots


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Definitely moonspots! Congrats! I LOVE moonspots.  Hoping to get a few out of Patches this year!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

soooooo pretty!!! :drool: 


I want moonspots!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see your question was answered.. :wink: :greengrin: 


very pretty ....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, moon spots for sure. Do you have a pedigree on her? She's very flashy!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

omg, I love her! Definitely jealous. Congrats!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's GORGEOUS! And yep...those are most certainly moonspots.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

She is adorable! I read that moonspots can be any color but white. Are they cream or white?
http://www.goatspots.com/moonspots.htm


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are cream moonspots. When she's older they should turn into a white, but it will still be considered cream because the skin color isn't actually pink like a goat with splashes of white.


----------

